

Is Firefox winning the browser war? - Mukanya
http://www.techzim.co.zw/2012/05/is-firefox-winning-the-browser-war/
The recent news that Chrome had overtaken IE had me wondering about the future of Firefox. Surprising the browser has some good news on the marketshare front!
======
shane_armstrong
As someone who has used IE6, IE7, IE8, Firefox and Chrome I can't help but
think that this is all irrelevant, IE is failing, slow and ugly.

MS can try to redeem it but the damage has already been done, companies and
home users are switching over to chrome and FF, either for speed or plug-ins.

In my personal opinion, Chrome usage will rise, Google will use it to push
their google+ service and this will either succeed or push "purists" who
prefer non-conformity or hate to be forced in to viewing the same adverts
again and again for a service they don't want to use to swap to FF.

Regardless of the future war between FF and Chrome, Microsoft are too slow
moving and get left behind, they are not innovative enough in the modern day
,although so.cl looks to be a promising addition to the social networks we
already have and will hopefully improve the accuracy of searches made on bing
through its use.

I and many others will continue to use Chrome, until Mozilla come up with some
amazing new functionality, IE will drop users till it dies (lets face it, most
of the users only use it because they either got it with the computer and
don't know there are other browsers or because their corporation has had it
for years and refuses to change. Don't forget that military organizations who
had plugins made for IE6 which aren't forward compatible refuse to move, I
have direct experience of asking one of my British special forces friends from
high school why exactly he was browsing in IE6) and then the internet will
rejoice, for microsofts clunky browser will no longer be dragging back W3C
innovations with it's lack of inter-release support.

Anyway, that was extremely longwinded and biased.

LT;DR: IE is dying, long live Chrome and Firefox.

